# Problems with MUFE HD foundation



## Portia73 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello all, 

personally on myself I have no problems with the MUFE HD foundation apart from maybe settling into pores etc, But this week twice on clients after moisterising and using MUFE primer, I applied the foundation and it started settling around the nose creases and wouldn't blend at all. I was mortified, one client had dry skin so it coudln't be her skin type, but it just clogged up on her nose and look awful, I was beside myself trying to fix it, nothing short of removing it would work.

2nd client had normal skin and it did the bloody same thing again!!!!! what am i doing wrong? i tried using 2 types of brushes, mac's foundation brush and the skunk brush too. 
I made sure the cream and primer were blended in well and tried my best to blend the foundation on the nose. normally i use mac studio fix and thats never happened with that.

*holds head in hands*


----------



## Willa (Jun 17, 2009)

The only time it happened to me was when I used the wrong moisturizer before

Instead of a moisturizer, you can use the translucent HD primer, or even the new serum


----------



## User38 (Jun 17, 2009)

You have to use a primer underneath -- and this is tricky too.  I have found that on me the Smashbox works perfectly, but on other applications it also glops!  I use the LM primer oilfree or normal on most clients, it seems to agree with the HD.. yuck.  It is so hard to get the absolute perfect foundation
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .. oh, and as an after thought how you apply is also important.  Use a brush like a Philosphy airbrush -- not a 191 MAC as it seems the pure taklon makes it glop too.  Frankly, I am getting a bit ticked off at "difficult or special applications" foundations!!


----------



## User38 (Jun 17, 2009)

ops, glops and streaks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jun 17, 2009)

hey, I had that prob on myself when i first tried the MUFE HD - I don't keep it in my kit so can't say the same for my clients - but for myself I have putting my moisturizer and primer on with the brush I will use for the foundation, it seems to soak into the brush and help me get it smoother....occasionally I will actually mix moisturizer in w it. I think it is because I am used to very light foundations. I use the Clarins primer.......


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 29, 2009)

Use a moisturizer that is suited to the clients skin - put it on at the beginning of the application and give it time to set (I do the eyes first so the skin has time to absorb the moisturizer).

Use a primer that goes with the foundation. If you're using MUFE HD, use the MUFE HD Primer, they are both silicone based and won't slip off of each other.


----------

